# Grain pattern



## USAwood (Oct 29, 2010)

What should I be looking for on the outside of trees that may be signs of an interesting grain patter?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's pretty hard to tell most of the time. Obvious "eyes" through the bark is a good start for birdseye. Some reading. 

I have even been able to tell curl by looking at the bark, it looks rippled, but not often. Most of the time you need to get under the bark to know. There are always burls, can't miss those really. And a guy can most often find figure in the fork (crotch) of a tree.







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What Daren said and also just about anything that would degrade a sawlog or be considered a defect will usually enhance the grain. Rot is not something that fits into the category obviously but partial rot can be a sign that you might get some spalted wood if the tree is large and the rot hasn't gotten a foothold throughout the entire tree. 

Partial rotten trees will usually give you some spalted wood at the fringes of the punk and can penetrate to varying degrees into otherwise sound wood. There's other things you can see by looking that will make you want to walk on by. Like twist. I don't like milling twisted trees. One is supposed to be worse than the other and can't remember which, I believe the right twist is supposed to be worse (?) but I just don't even mill them anymore. 

You can also see bird peck if it's recent. That doesn't stop me from harvesting though bird peck is pretty to my eye. Curl can be seen but as Daren said . . . 




Daren said:


> . . . Most of the time you need to get under the bark to know.



I wish he wasn't correct about that but as usual he is. Too bad trees don't grow a sign at the base labeled:

_"Contents: 73% Grade A Curl; tight pith; Level 8 Tiger Paw throughout."_




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Even logs that show some sign of figure, curl ect can quickly disappoint you. I have sawn logs that I thought would be killer only to have the curl go away after a slab and one or two boards.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> . . . I have sawn logs that I thought would be killer only to have the curl go away after a slab and one or two boards.


That's never happened to me. My X-Ray eyes have never failed me. 









​



:whistling2:




.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Freaky TT, I have not heard the name, or thought of that character in years-literally...less than 2 minutes apart he's here twice :huh: 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/pinocchio-20368/






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That _is_ freaky. I posted 2 minutes prior to him. I bet he saw my post and made his silhouette, painted it, took a picture, uploaded it, and posted it in less than two minutes. What a copycat. 

Seriously that is kinda spooky. Spoooooky . . . . . 








​


If someone posts anything to do with Casper or ghosts anytime within a minute or two then we'll know we've got a haunted forum. :huh:







.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The Adventures of SuperTT. Faster than a speeding blade! More powerful than a Cat engine! Able to leap tall trees in a single bound! ("Look! Up in the sky!" "It's a bird!" "It's a plane!" "It's SuperTT!")... Yes, it's SuperTT ... strange visitor from another planet, who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men! SuperTT ... who can change the course of mighty oaks, saw wood with his bare hands, and who, disguised as Kevin, mild-mannered sawmill owner for a great rural wood business, fights a never-ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way! And now, another exciting episode, in The Adventures of SuperTT


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Mizer said:


> ... strange visitor from another planet...


OK, that maybe...the rest, well not so much :laughing:








.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Originally Posted by Mizer
> ... strange visitor from another planet...
> 
> OK, that maybe...the rest, well not so much :laughing:



Yeah, I can't deny it. 





.


----------

